# 6 month old won't jump up or out of car and bed



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Carry a box or something similar around in the car for Lloyd to use as a step. 

I really wish my puppy didn't want to jump off of everything no matter the height. They really shouldn't be doing any high stuff until their growth plates close.

ETA: just re-read your post and saw the bit about using stools


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

I worked hard to protect Banker's joints by not letting him jump up and down until he was one year old. then I was left with a dog who wouldn't, or couldn't, jump.
I tried everything I could think of, but it took my son's dog to show him it was okay (and how) to jump into the car. Can you borrow a dog?


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

You may want to start off with something lower such as a coffee table and lower couch. Also if your dog attempts to get up you should help him by holding his upper body (behind the neck) down to the level of the couch/bed for him to learn to put his back legs up and lift himself up. If you keep on picking him up you are teaching him to await for you to always pick him up.


----------



## ScottyUSN (Jul 18, 2011)

That's a good thing. Especially jumping down, as it takes a toll on joints. Mine have a memory foam dog bed next to my bed and they will finally jump down on to it.

But often my 140 lb Leonberger (being lazy and spoiled) will place his front paws on the bed and stare at with with the "OK, come left my butt" look.. And if he so desired could hurdle the entire King size bed with little effort.


----------



## SwimDog (Sep 28, 2014)

I agree with the safety comments.

That said - a healthy puppy should be quite adventurous!

Talk with your vet again. And consider enrolling in a confidence building or well run beginning agility class. More than just the bed/car - I would be wanting to improve confidence so your puppy is ready to handle other challenges in life.


----------



## lloyddobler (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! Lloyd's very confident in everything else... So this is completely mind boggling. He's been very well socialized and goes nearly everywhere I go including work and has since I got him at 8 weeks. He's also been in puppy and intermediate classes his entire life... Well at least since I had him. He isn't afraid of anything else at this point, so I guess that is avoid thing.

I will try borrowing a dog and see if he can learn from them. My bed and car are not high... If j could even get him to step down onto a box or step, it would be huge! But he won't do that either. 

My neighbor has a 4 year old golden that would be more than happy to show lloyd the ropes. &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

My Duffy will jump up into the car seat anytime the door is open. He's 7 months old now and the only things he's shown interest in getting up on are the bed and the car seat. He was "chasing" the cat once at about 12 weeks and sprang onto the sofa without even thinking about it but he would put his front legs up on the bed and have to be boosted up for quite a while due to lack of confidence.
I didn't encourage him to jump on the bed early on because he was so awkward when he jumped off I didn't want to risk joint injury. 
He's much more controlled in the way he gets down now.
If you want some ideas on training for getting into the car, there are some very good you tube videos by both Zak George and even Cesar Milan has one that show some good ideas. (Normally don't much like CM methods though, this one is purely positive)
Good Luck


----------



## mygoldengirl (Jan 10, 2014)

I did have the same problem with my golden up to 6 mo old. I used treats to get her on the bed and in the car (still was a struggle w/treats). I did assist her sometimes. She's a yr old and no more treat required. My Irish Setter, at 4 mo old she would leap the baby gate from a sitting position. The top of the baby gate was just shy of 3ft. Now I'm worried that she will attempt the back yard fence.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My breeder specifically asked me not to have my puppy jump out of cars, off furniture or during very many stairs for the first year. As hard as it was, I tried to help her as much as possible to protect especially the growing elbows.


----------



## JMME (Jun 18, 2012)

My guy STILL does this lol. When he was a puppy, we lifted him everywhere, so now he puts his paws up and waits for us to lift his backend. Most of the time now he will jump up on the couch on his own and the bed if we aren't paying attention. However, if we ASK him to come up he will wait for us to lift him. It's worse with the cars! He will jump into my mother-in-laws suv no problem, but if it's one of our cars, he waits for us to lift him. It's pretty funny! He has been checked out and is totally fine. We just ended up training him this way and I guess it's better than having to stop him from jumping up everywhere


----------



## mddolson (Jul 10, 2012)

Bella had to be lifted into the car until she was well over a year old.
She's not allowed on our furniture in the house. So she may have seen a conflict there.

Mike D


----------



## Goldylover2 (May 1, 2014)

They have ramps and portable steps for dog use. I'm not sure why your pup isn't jumping. Possibly you could see a local trainer and he/she could give you some tips. My pup is like a kangaroo. He can literally jump onto the couch from a stand still. All four paws leave the floor and land on the couch at the same time. It's unreal. He's also the fastest golden I've ever seen.


----------

